# SkyscraperPage drawings are on the decline



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Anyone feel like SkyscraperPage drawings are declining?
A lot of the OG illustrators haven't been online for years and have likely quit, and with the massive influx of new skyscrapers and new, more inexperienced illustrators, the quality of the drawings have gone down. They used to look photo-realistic but now just look cartoonish and overly simple. I don't intend to bash any of the new illustrators, I think they're doing a great job, it's just that the more experience illustrators are gone.

Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

@Lincolnlover2005 @KillerZavatar @Khale_Xi 
I know you guys are on SSP so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

at least, the main and most known buildings have their drawings  😁 😁


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I switched from making diagrams to trying to add more chinese buildings that are missing. SSP is now a lot better than it was 10 years ago. once i caught up with more projects, i might go back to making diagrams, for for someone who isn't good at drawing, the work is usually not really worth it. With more projects there will probably be more illustrators back as well, but it's hard to get people excited for the fifth tallest building in a chinese B tier city, so a lot of projects stay undrawn.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

used to post there long time good before I joined the SSC. Yeah, the drawings were good at that time. Now, I have no idea.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Im illustrator at SSP, and yes a lot of old ilustrators are retired now, but still there are some very good ilustrators like Etesia, Koops65, Quilmeño89, Yusheng and more

i dont think the actual quality of drawings are bad,yes some drawings are not so good quality, but also we having a good quality ones


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Not related to the quality of the drawings, but can the recent decision by the owner of SkyscraperPage.com to blur all under-construction and proposed buildings until their completion be taken as a sign that that site is on the decline?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> Not related to the quality of the drawings, but can the recent decision by the owner of SkyscraperPage.com to blur all under-construction and proposed buildings until their completion be taken as a sign that that site is on the decline?


they were facing legal trouble. This is more of another sign that the internet as a whole is facing a decline if copyright laws aren't completely overhauled soon. You can still unblur all images by creating an account, again which should not be required in a free internet, but here we are.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> they were facing legal trouble. This is more of another sign that the internet as a whole is facing a decline if copyright laws aren't completely overhauled soon. You can still unblur all images by creating an account, again which should not be required in a free internet, but here we are.


skyscraperpage has blurred buildings, but, at least, these images can give some idea if these buildings are slim or thick


----------



## etesia (4 mo ago)

I'm Etesia in skyscraperpage.com, I have only drawn buildings in Korea and Japan. From now on, I will draw buildings from various countries. But these days it's hard for me to invest my time.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Please can you draw a more correct version of Nextower in Franfurt.


----------

